# Are these mice spoiled, or what?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

30$ for this thing! :shock:

I wanted to get one of these last year but didn't get to walmart in time before they put them away

It's a christmas tree tote!

It is 4 1/2 feet long  and like 20 inches wide

I wonder how many mice I can pack into 4 1/2 feet? xD










I shall post pics of the set up when everything is done


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

That would depend on the size of the mice and how much you really want to spoil them. Using my Lab calculator anything from min 1 max 46 and that is giving an extra 50 per cent space allowance per mouse.

How tall is it?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

It is 14 inches tall

I have...11? or 12? xD adult females in there right now and two litters of babies of which I am keeping atleast 3 female babies.

I don't want to pack them to the hilt in there because that is the biggest tote I've ever been able to find lol


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Pity Walmart do not sell them in their sister company ASDA here in the UK or even one half the height would be ideal, seems like I am still going to have to build my own for my new mousery in the new year.


----------

